# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  ipak je krenulo prirodno!

## čupko

Drage forumašice, evo sam iskoristila par minuta dok moje zlato spava 
da vam kažem da sam 15. u 14.50 nakon 17 sati trudova napokon ugledala najljepše stvorenje na svijetu.
Ššto se tiče rodilišta, tamo zaista nije lako raditi, pogotovo zato što ima žena koje urlaju i po desetak sati, a i manjka osoblja i kreveta.
Babice i doktori su za svaku pohvalu, posebno dr. Budimir, zahvaljujući kojem sam izbjegla epiziotomiju i prošla bez ijednog šava, a prvorotkinja sam.
Na odjelu babinjača sestre su većinom ok, od svih smjena sam zapamtila jednu onako ne baš normalnu, ali, bogu hvala, bila je samo jednu noć.
Bebu su mi uvijek donijele na zahtjev, i zahvaljujući tome smo se moj maleni i ja već drugi dan uskladili što se tiče dojenja.
I to je ono što je najbitnije, jer ionako nakon tri dana znaš da s bebom ideš kući i sve je lakše.
Dakle, žene, hrabro.   :Love:

----------


## Amalthea

:D   :Heart:

----------


## inikaaaaaa

moje čestitka   :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

čestitam  :Heart:  
imala si sreće, drago mi je da si zadovoljna  :Smile: .

----------

